# Sleep around eyes?



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont know what its called, but you know when you wake up and theres like crusty stuff around your eyes? I think its called sleep. Anyways, I think Juicebox has that around her eyes. Is that normal?


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

I definitly don't think that is normal...sounds like an infection. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, I cant find anything about it on the internet. She seems fine as well. Shes eating fine, and her stools are regular, and i havent seen any blood in her pee.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

just because she is eating and her stools are find doesn't mean she can't have an eye infection or have scratched her eye on something. If she has discharge from her eye or eyes she needs to see a vet.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Is this like, constant discharge? Or if its a one time thing like, in the morning is she fine? Cause it was only in the morning.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

We are not Vets, the only way to get a definitive answer is to stop asking for an explanation to every answer or bit of advice you get and take the poor thing to the vet.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay. Geez sorry. -_-


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think that anybody is saying not to ask questions. It's natural to be curious about a new pet especially one with such odd behaviors as a hedgehog can exhibit. However we're not seeing what you're seeing and from other's previous experiences this warrants a trip to the vet. If it's not as alarming to you, maybe you should not start threads about it. And what's the point of starting a thread if you're going to disregard all advice given except for what you want to hear.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha, im not disregarding anything, im just adding additional details or other questions which could lead to other answers. Like for example, lets say all I said was in the first post. Maybe it is worth a vet's visit if its continuous, but what if i say it was a one time thing, it could be something else, right?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My hedgie has never had discharge coming from his eyes.
By the sounds of things, it sounds like your girl scratched or bumped her eye on something, thus causing tearing, which dried, looking like "sleep".

Best choice of action would be to go to the vet, so they can make sure she didn't do any damage to her eye...She should've gone anyways after giving birth...But....Well now you can kill a few more birds with one stone.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha I like what you said at the end. I was planning on taking her anyways, because one of my dobermans has cancer, and was taking meds for it and it stopped. But now it came back and worse so we dont want her to go through pain anymore and were putting her to sleep. When my mom goes to the vet, Ill take juicebox so he can look at her and do a checkup on her.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh ya and I am guessing that the vet that you take your dog to is also and exotic vet right? If not the you need to take her to a proper vet.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes he is.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

> We are not Vets, the only way to get a definitive answer is to stop asking for an explanation to every answer or bit of advice you get and take the poor thing to the vet.





> And what's the point of starting a thread if you're going to disregard all advice given except for what you want to hear.





> Oh ya and I am guessing that the vet that you take your dog to is also and exotic vet right? If not the you need to take her to a proper vet.


Mmmk. I'm going to divert this topic, my apologies to the admins right away. But I'm sure some may agree with me.

To everyone I just quoted (and others replying to juicebox's posts), this is inappropriate. Let her ask questions without attacking her at every post she makes... if she doesn't ask, she won't learn. People are entitled to mistakes, and yes this does involve an animal, but she is learning. If she doesn't follow your advice, you do not have the right to attack her on a personal level. She is allowed to ask for advice and then to use it as she wishes. A basic principle of autonomy, let her exercise that right.

To those of you who are adults: Be a role model and be respectful. You are in a position with many of the individuals on this board to be a very helpful guide. By personally attacking adolescents, you're not proving anything other than you can't seem to handle being an adult yourself.

To those of you who are teens & adolescents: People are trying to help you. Its common to think you're right, but remember that experience is key  The breeders especially. Also, just because someone else is slandering another person, doesn't make it okay to follow suit. These are judgement calls that you learn with age, and people will like you more once you figure them out (trust me).

_/ends rants of fustration with obnoxious comments as of late. I'm learning myself about hedgehogs and weeding through all this junk/slanderous comments is downright annoying_

Please continue back on topic.
(p.s: juicebox: if no one else sees runny eyes in their hedgies, like you sometimes see normally in dogs or cats, take him to the vet just in case)


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

kandyhedgie said:


> > We are not Vets, the only way to get a definitive answer is to stop asking for an explanation to every answer or bit of advice you get and take the poor thing to the vet.
> 
> 
> [quote:3fvxofe7]And what's the point of starting a thread if you're going to disregard all advice given except for what you want to hear.





> Oh ya and I am guessing that the vet that you take your dog to is also and exotic vet right? If not the you need to take her to a proper vet.


Mmmk. I'm going to divert this topic, my apologies to the admins right away. But I'm sure some may agree with me.

To everyone I just quoted (and others replying to juicebox's posts), this is inappropriate. Let her ask questions without attacking her at every post she makes... if she doesn't ask, she won't learn. People are entitled to mistakes, and yes this does involve an animal, but she is learning. If she doesn't follow your advice, you do not have the right to attack her on a personal level. She is allowed to ask for advice and then to use it as she wishes. A basic principle of autonomy, let her exercise that right.

To those of you who are adults: Be a role model and be respectful. You are in a position with many of the individuals on this board to be a very helpful guide. By personally attacking adolescents, you're not proving anything other than you can't seem to handle being an adult yourself.

To those of you who are teens & adolescents: People are trying to help you. Its common to think you're right, but remember that experience is key  The breeders especially. Also, just because someone else is slandering another person, doesn't make it okay to follow suit. These are judgement calls that you learn with age, and people will like you more once you figure them out (trust me).

_/ends rants of fustration with obnoxious comments as of late. I'm learning myself about hedgehogs and weeding through all this junk/slanderous comments is downright annoying_

Please continue back on topic.
(p.s: juicebox: if no one else sees runny eyes in their hedgies, like you sometimes see normally in dogs or cats, take him to the vet just in case)[/quote:3fvxofe7]
I didnt attack her, as you are attacking me. I simply stated the same facts that everyone else had in such a way that she could understand what we were all trying to imply with every other post. and yeah i believe that if you want to come on here, ask for advice then blatantly disregard that advice to the detriment of the defenseless animal, then you get what you get. If you dont like what i have to say, ignore me. You are not the person i was directing my comment towards and i dont really think it is your place to say anything about what i have posted. There are several admins and mods, none of which have said anything to me about the particular post you pointed out. Once again, and this doesnt just go for you, if you dont like what i have to say, then ignore me.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

To stop long quotes all the way down the page, I'll simply reply to dorasdaddy's comment.

Lets be honest here... the combined efforts of a select few are really trying hard to make juicebox look bad at every post she makes. This is not going to help her learn anything new, and is just going to put her on the defensive, like she always is at this point now.

If you feel that I am attacking you, then perhaps you know more about your own actions than I need to say. You openly admit that you're blunt and forthcoming with your opinions, which is respectable if you do it responsibly. Like you said, I can't admonish you like an admin can, but as a fellow member of this board who takes offense when others are slandered, I feel I have a right to an opinion. Even if I am new to this board.

If you have a "if you don't like what i have to say, then ignore me" attitude, you're only hurting yourself. I translate that into "I refuse to take criticism. I am right, you are wrong, and you are not entitled to your opinion". It could even be translated into "I'll do whatever I want, even if it means bullying other people online". 

Take that as you wish, I have nothing further to say to you on this board at all. Especially since this is off-topic. If you want to discuss this any more, I am certainly willing to PM it.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am sorry kandy, in no way was I meaning to be rude. I was just asking her a question, and that okay right??? :?


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

kandyhedgie said:


> Lets be honest here... the combined efforts of a select few are really trying hard to make juicebox look bad at every post she makes.


Wow, someone who finally sees this. Thank you for standing up for me and seeing MY side. Im not mad at anyone lol, just to tell everyone. I kinda stopped ignoring all mean comments towards me a long time ago on the wheel issue. -_- But to get back on track; I made an appointment for a checkup for juicebox on friiidaaaay. 

oh and it is at an EXOTIC VETERINARIAN. One of the ones on the list on this very site.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Personal opinion...

Eye injuries are usually considered emergencies. Is there no way to get her to the vet quicker? Also, have you looked throughout her cage to see what she could have bumped her eye on?


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the closest vet on that list is kinda far from my house and they didnt have any appointments open until friday. And, to be honest im not even sure what that stuff was. Im not even sure it wa discharge it couldve been idk, food? Or little wool things from her liners? she didnt have any of it today. but when i take her to the vet, ill let everyone know.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not trying to be rude, or make you feel bad Juicebox. This is not a personal attack, and i always give everyone the benefit of the doubt. This is a little insight.

The whole reason people are urging you juicebox is because eye injuries are a HUGE DEAL.

Any type of discharge or "sleep" around an eye is usually a sign of infection or at worse, a tumor behind the eye. Many hedgies have lost eyes because of cancer or because of being poked out. If you ever see this discharge again you should not make an "appointment" you should make an "emergency" visit. Just to put it into perspective, if your hedgehog was bleeding or had a pussing abscess you would take it to the vet. More often than not eye discharge will be the eye trying to cleanse an infection, much like the bursting of the abscess is to remove the infection.

I understand that it is often a common mindset to "wait and see if it gets better" with humans, dogs or cats, but with animals so small, waiting even a few days can be the difference between life or death, or in your case, loss of an eye or saving it. Hedgies are much more fragile when it comes to illness than other animals, and sickness should not be taken lightly or shrugged off.

If everyone said "we don't know what it is, you should see a vet" you SHOULD see a vet, especially when a few people labeled it as an emergency situation. Even browsing the site you will find this is one of the reasons to see a vet

"11. My hedgie has a runny nose and/or discharge from the eyes: Your hedgie may have an upper respiratory infection. These are quite easily treated by a vet, but may prove fatal if untreated."

Also i have something to say about your hedgehogs birth. Once again this is not an attack against you, but there has been another new member of the forum recently who has lost their hedgie after she failed giving birth. While it is not the same as your situation where juicebox ate her babies, whenever a hedgehog fails a birth and nursing, it is in the HEDGEHOGS best interested to take them to the vet, regardless of your best interest. This is just an example of what people are warning you about.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

for the record my vet treats both exotics and normal animals. Dr. Pat sees Cloud and all exotics whereas his wife sees cats and dogs. Its true, they do exist.

let us know how the vet appt. goes


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

I will and thanks Azyrios.


----------

